# Fall Bassin'



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

This has been a very memorable year for me on the water. Quite a few firsts and numerous personal bests, including a couple FO largemouth. I've never really had much luck fishing for bass in the fall, but this year I've done my research and put in the time and effort to get on top of em. Anybody else catching some hogs this fall?































Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice fish man....way to stay after it and put in the effort to make it work!!!


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job, awesome fish!


----------



## Thumper (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice Fish Crawler ! - I got this guy last Sunday out of the Maumee (the memory on my phone was full so I had to use snap chat just to take a picture of it - LOL) - Thump


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks guys, it's been a blast. Thump, that's a fatty ya got there. Nice one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Here is a few that we pulled out of Milton this past weekend during the Rats Nest open.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

These were from "a small public lake"  last Saturday. It's starting to heat up! I plan to battle the cold again this Sunday, just haven't completely made up my mind on where yet...


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

That's a nice bag of fish Flippin ..... well done. I would have loved to have joined you guys but I had a mishap with the key in the boat being left in the on position that killed my cranking battery. I didn't find out until I went to trim the motor up to put the transom saver on. 

I'm curious ..... my guess is that those fish were shallow? 6' or less? Just a guess. Anyhow ..... nice going on some beautiful Lake Milton smallmouth.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice smallies guys, I might have to try the Maumee and see if I can run across any. Haven't targeted them heavily this year. Maybe tomorrow if I can't manage to get out on a boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Bassbme....we found them in water ranging from 4' out to 10'. Seemed to be a wide variety of patterns that produced fish that day....from cranks and spinnerbaits to soft plastics and jigs around rock and wood.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

couple good a from a lil lake in the Irish Hills. Spinnerbaits and chatter baits around drop offs mostly, took a few shallow..


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Anyone been out to Piedmont? I'm either going there, or to the Ohio river tomorrow. Chasing Smallies either way I go. Figured I may try Piedmont one more time before they start pulling it down, but big winds are gonna make that place rough in the little boat...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Piedmont on Sunday!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

That looks like a good day of Bassin'. Is the middle pic a smallmouth? Can't really make it out. Nice catches! Good job!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice job Jay!!! Looks like you had an awesome day!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah it's a smallmouth. Wind was howling and spun the boat on me. I took another pic with good lighting, but missed half the fish. Figured he was out of the water long enough and said that one would have to do. I started fishing around 8:30. Didn't get my first bite till 11:30. Then it was pretty consistent till around 2:30. Pretty slow after that. All fish were in 4' or less of water. Got to see every spinnerbait bite I had. Split my catch about 50/50 on a spinnerbait and a jig. Also caught a musky in the 26"-28" range. Had something (assuming another musky) break me off on the hookset on a jig.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

They were hungry today


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Got these and several others 11/16 from Portage Lakes.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Impressive fish in here.


----------

